

Ask HN: Where are all the HN designers? - chatmasta

Seriously. I know you&#x27;re out there. How come if I want to hire a developer from HN, there are multiple threads full of candidates? But if I want to find a designer, what do I do?
======
acketon
We are here. I check out some of the designer job posts, often I find they
lack key information such as a location. Not everyone on here is in San
Francisco. As to why you aren't getting lots of candidates...I'd say there is
a lack right now of experienced designers interested in the startup community.

I also think that a lot of designers are not as into the hacker culture as
much. Many come from backgrounds far removed from the explorative, geek &
techie culture and just aren't as interested in those aspects. I know from my
own experience I was a huge geek as a teen and was as interested in computers,
hacking and coding as I was with design. But when I went to college I'm pretty
certain I was the only one in the department at the time that was even
interested in working with the web and building things. Some were afraid of
the web and stuck to print design, and some just didn't have the background or
interest. Unfortunately even those that were interested in it could not learn
what they needed since the design program did not teach much of anything to do
with the web.

Ultimately I think because of this there is a lack of designers with web
experience and the hacker/entrepreneurial desire to be part of the startup
community. It's something that I wish would change and I try to encourage
designers I know to get more interested in building things for the web... to
be more entrepreneurial, more geeky.

------
eudoxus
You might want to try designer news, the HN for designers (kinda thing)

[https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/)

